# the caves of bermuda



## mathjak107 (Apr 22, 2018)

bermuda has incredible caves .we just got back from there and it was a fabulous place for photography . fuji x100s


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2018)

WOW !   Thanks  Mathjak.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> WOW !   Thanks  Mathjak.



your welcome


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice Mathjak, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow, beautiful!  I'd love to see those.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 22, 2018)

the island is really spectacular  to photograph . we kept about 200 out of about 700 photos


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh I love Caves, we have a lot near our second home in Spain, many are inhabited as proper homes...and others are similar to the OP and open to tourists...I have loads of photos somewhere...


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2018)

Incredible subject and photography. The colors and clarity are spectacular!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 24, 2018)

thank you , photography is a hobby for my wife and i .


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 24, 2018)

What an awesome place to visit!  Wow!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

Lovely set of pix there - and bit if kit too. I have the X100F.


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Stunning an breath taking .......... thank U


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 17, 2018)

Wonderful set of photos. Well captured!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)

They almost appear to be paintings, very rich and stunning!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 18, 2018)

thanks


----------

